
FedBounty – A Federally Sponsored National Bug Bounty Program - bellinom
https://www.secjuice.com/fedbounty-national-bug-bounty-program/
======
gammateam
Why not link to the fedbounty site? This psa reads like a satire or fictional
desired version of the world and is kind of incoherent and confusing

As Im not sure if the actual fedbounty is a real thing or exists or what the
bounties are

I care about how much the bounties pay

If this is really a national security system is the fed opening up its purses
paying devs 7 figures per exploit?

This is what the bounty hunter in me is wants to know

~~~
kuhhk
> If this is really a national security system is the fed opening up its
> purses paying devs 7 figures per exploit?

How many bug bounties pay 7 figures PER exploit?

~~~
gammateam
The ones you execute yourself

